# ecu differences



## mazdaverx7 (Dec 20, 2005)

what are the differences in the ecu's 00, 02, 12. the 00 is listed as MECS-G420, the 02 is listed as MECS-G625, and the 12 is listed as MECS-G605. i'm not sure if the 00 and the 12 will work for my truck. my truck's ecu is the 02. just wondering if any of the other ecu's will work.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

They used a Federal emissions ECU, California emissions ECU and a different ECU for each type of emissions ratings for manual or automatic transmission. If someone here has Nissan's FAST software and knows how to use it I bet they could tell you which was which.


----------



## mazdaverx7 (Dec 20, 2005)

that would be great. i'm wondering though if they would interchange with my ecu.... i just want this truck to run, lol


----------



## mazdaverx7 (Dec 20, 2005)

any other thoughts or advice on this matter would be great! would the Pathfinder ecu be just as good? would it make a difference if the ecu was from an auto V6 Pathfinder? same fuel injection setup. ecu shouldnt control the trans...


----------



## mazdaverx7 (Dec 20, 2005)

also, if anyone knows what model year range ecu will work, that would be helpful too!


----------



## veesix (Jul 18, 2004)

What kind of truck is it? I'm guessing it's the one at the top of your list.


----------



## mazdaverx7 (Dec 20, 2005)

correct. its an 89 HB with the VG30I with a 5spd and 4wd.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

You would need an 88 or 89 VG30i ECU, then. The 87 ECU is slightly different but would probably work as well...


----------



## mazdaverx7 (Dec 20, 2005)

do you know in what manner the 87 ecu is different?


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

It has idle speed and mixture adjustment provisions on the back of the ECU, which probably shouldn't be messed with unless you have a FSM showing you how.


----------

